# Merry Christmas (I know it's Early!)



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't be on from tomorrow onwards and NEEDED to tell you all to have a GREAT Christmas and I hope you and your families stay safe! 

Hope you guys get lots of nice stuff  

Again, stay safe and Merry Christmas! On that note.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2009)

A Very Merry Christmas to you, your family and friends H!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas young man.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Harry.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2009)

Have fun and may you get all that you wished for.


----------



## imalko (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Harrison!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2009)

Marry Christmas Harrison


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas H to you and the family, stay safe and enjoy your holiday


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas H! I'll keep the P-36 warm for ya!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. Will be in church  tomorrow and at my grandma's then come home for a nice dinner! 

Then Christmas will be at my cousins house. 

Again, hope you and your families have a GREAT Christmas and it brings much joy to you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Harrison!! I love that card.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Harrison! Church ain't such a bad thing, ya know!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I like going to the mass where there is no music... at 7 30 AM but of course they only have 4 PM and 6 PM masses.... tomorrow. Dam!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Harrison!


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Harrison.

The card was pretty darn funny. 


Wheels


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas (I know it's late. Sorry!)


----------

